# 93 Maxima SE 3.0 DOHC Acceration Jerk



## snooz (Jul 15, 2008)

Got a definite miss (loss of power) during acceleration after the engine has warmed to driving temperature. It starts jerking. Changed plugs, fuel filter, air filter, coolant temp sensor, added Lucas Inj. cleaner to last fill up. seemed to help a bit but still jerks bad during accell. I can ease of the trot and back on an it will pick up speed then jerks back down again. Sometimes it runs great. Idle speed (in park) is missing a little. Put it in gear and it wants to die. If I get it going then it acts like the comments mentioned above. 

Any Ideas anyone....


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

first check for codes on the computer.
also check the engine to see if any cylinders are misfiring. this is done by disconnecting one wire at a time to see that they all change the way the car runs. if one of them does not have an effect on the running then you have found a problem.


----------



## snooz (Jul 15, 2008)

*Computer*

You mentioned to put the car on the computer in order to get the codes. Is there a chain store that does that for either free or a small charge?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you look in the stickies there is a copy of the FSM. Download it.
in there it tells you how to pull the codes from the computer using a screwdriver.


----------



## snooz (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you send me a link to "Stickies" that you are talking about. I'm not familiar with that. OR Tell where I can go to find it

Thanks


----------



## snooz (Jul 15, 2008)

I check the codes & I got 5 slow red blinks & 5 fast red blinks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

snooz said:


> I check the codes & I got 5 slow red blinks & 5 fast red blinks.


that means no codes


----------



## jweinberg (Jul 30, 2009)

I am having a similar problem with my 98 Maxima. The check engine light is not on and the engine jerks when accelerating at low RPMs. Snooz, did you ever figure out what the problem was?


----------

